# $30 auction score.



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2016)

Just a fun thing!
This is all that I knew I was bidding on



Hmmm, something for the water? I'll bite!



Brand new and still in the original factory plastic! What is it?



Looks like everything is there.



Woah this is a big sucker! Truck bed is 6 1/2'



Ok, I gotta put this thing on the ground and inflate to see what I got, lol.



It's actually very high quality vinyl covered fabric kinda like a zodiac. inflated pretty easy and fast with the included foot pump. you can sit on the sides and it is very firm like a zodiac. but it's just a row boat dingy thingy, even has fishing rod holders, lol



Pretty cool score for $30, I didn't even know what it actually was that I was bidding on,lol. It measures 10' long, includes the oars, I think I need to go fishing in the marsh on sunday.



It deflated just as easy as it inflated, even got it back in the storage bag with a little fussing, I'll fold it a little tighter next time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2016)

Man, that's awesome Greg, nice score! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 27, 2016)

Nice score, Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2016)

Thats an awesome score Greg! Can you rig a transom on it for a little motor? When we were teenagers, my brother and I bought one, much dinkier and lower quality than that, and decided to do a river float down the Chariton river in north Missouri, we literally got in over our heads, our planned one day trip took three days, rained most of the time and the river flooded. But an experience I will never forget....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Thats an awesome score Greg! Can you rig a transom on it for a little motor? When we were teenagers, my brother and I bought one, much dinkier and lower quality than that, and decided to do a river float down the Chariton river in north Missouri, we literally got in over our heads, out planned one day trip took three days, rained most of the time and the river flooded. But an experience I will never forget....



I bet that's one of those that when you look back you smile, but didn't when it was happening! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Thats an awesome score Greg! Can you rig a transom on it for a little motor? When we were teenagers, my brother and I bought one, much dinkier and lower quality than that, and decided to do a river float down the Chariton river in north Missouri, we literally got in over our heads, our planned one day trip took three days, rained most of the time and the river flooded. But an experience I will never forget....


It says right on it not for use with a motor. But I bet I could come up with something for a small electric and a sealed battery. I thought about something off of three points like the rod holders and the rear handle.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2016)

Tony said:


> I bet that's one of those that when you look back you smile, but didn't when it was happening! Tony


It was kinda like playing the lottory, I planned to loose $30 bucks but I won!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2016)

Congrats! Incredible deal! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2016)

Nice find. Don't forget to wear a life jacket. CT has a law coming up where you have to wear one in a boat, not just have one with you.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2016)

Stupid laws.......

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2016)

What a find! No telling what it cost new. And it makes a decent truck cover!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> What a find! No telling what it cost new. And it makes a decent truck cover!


I did a little looking on the net, it seems that these sold new for about $150 to $200. I don't think the company makes them anymore as they have grown into the full sized zodiac type boats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 27, 2016)

Now you won't ever be up a creek without a paddle 

Just paddle faster if you hear banjo music.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2016)

I used the boat out on the marsh today. Few small fish, nothing for dinner. Saw 3 snakes in the water, big ass swan again, some bullfrogs, and a humungus snapping turtle! I thought it was a log at first, huge head, tons of algae growing on its shell, about the size of a garbage can lid!!!I tried to get a pic of it but he saw me and went back down.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## cabomhn (May 29, 2016)

Sweet! There's literally nothing better than an unexpected win on a small gamble.


----------

